# Hi Leg Delta Phase Colors



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

On an old existing Delta service we have it’s C phase high leg taped red. I have to repair some butchery and also add a circuit. I’m of the opinion that the repairs and additions should stay black blue red. What do you all think?


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Nowadays I usually correct colors on things I touch, especially closer to the user end where higher traffic will happen. Early in my career I skipped an opportunity to correct someone else's work, and a person came behind me and ran a new circuit using a high leg to a receptacle. Shame on them, but I felt bad because I knew the issue.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Peewee0413 said:


> Nowadays I usually correct colors on things I touch, especially closer to the user end where higher traffic will happen. Early in my career I skipped an opportunity to correct someone else's work, and a person came behind me and ran a new circuit using a high leg to a receptacle. Shame on them, but I felt bad because I knew the issue.


I’m not sure which code cycle changed it, but this is the way it used to be done. I have it marked as Delta High Leg On C Phase. The other issue is it will become a CCW CBA rotation if I move the Blue and Red phases.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

460 Delta said:


> On an old existing Delta service we have it’s C phase high leg taped red. I have to repair some butchery and also add a circuit. I’m of the opinion that the repairs and additions should stay black blue red. What do you all think?


we have an old mixed colored facility and I will correct the colors when needed. But I always leave the old color also showing if I’m on on one end of a run.

It makes it easier for tracing a circuit. We have B/R/B 480 in the oldest buildings.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

The location of the high leg is not really important. The only thing I really do is make sure it's marked orange anywhere a neutral is present.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> we have an old mixed colored facility and I will correct the colors when needed. But I always leave the old color also showing if I’m on on one end of a run.
> 
> It makes it easier for tracing a circuit. We have B/R/B 480 in the oldest buildings.


One could leave little sliver old color tape visible for head scratching tracing.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That’s what I do.


I tell the new guys here, don’t trust any color you see.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A lot of older systems are not worth modernizing, it's just too much work. Others are pretty easy and most are easy if a lot of work is being done to the system. 

As far as rotation goes, you'll need to roll all 3 phases in order to get the high leg on B. Everything that's on C (the high leg) needs to move to B (the new high leg), everything that was on B moves to A and everything that was on A moves to C. The rotation is the same but the high leg is now on B. 

Not all that long ago, the high leg was usually on C then it was required to be B. I've only seen one panel with it on A.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

micromind said:


> A lot of older systems are not worth modernizing, it's just too much work. Others are pretty easy and most are easy if a lot of work is being done to the system.
> 
> As far as rotation goes, you'll need to roll all 3 phases in order to get the high leg on B. Everything that's on C (the high leg) needs to move to B (the new high leg), everything that was on B moves to A and everything that was on A moves to C. The rotation is the same but the high leg is now on B.
> 
> Not all that long ago, the high leg was usually on C then it was required to be B. I've only seen one panel with it on A.


Yep you’re right, if I would roll all three then it would stay ABC CW. Where I worked before if it was High Leg Red, I made all new work red for continuity of color, and if it was Orange, well it was orange all the way through. 

Same place had several floating 480 Deltas phase marked Black Red Blue. I learned long ago to never assume or trust phase colors for voltage. That’s why we have Wiggy-Simpson-Flukes.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

@460 Delta , so it appears that your back to work now! Are those clots fully dissolved?
Glad to see you doing better.

I'd say put a kiss of orange tape on or next to your red's, makes it compliant and the cost is small. Red remains for the old timers (you).


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Well @CMP I went back to work on the Monday after my release, so I’ve been back two weeks. I’m on a self imposed light duty, but I push myself a small amount more each day. I sleep with a small amount of oxygen but that’s it, I can maintain ~94-95% blood oxygen level from the air but it goes down if I push too hard. The clots are anyone’s guess, but I was told it would be a bare minimum of a month, likely two months. I’m taking Xarelto to help thin my blood some, and help with the clots. 

I’ll likely candy cane red and orange on the high leg as a Danger Will Robinson warning, but I’ll leave it on C phase so it’s continuous through the plant.


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

Good news your working at it and pushing each day. I know how it can be working back up to full capacity. Be diligent and don't over do it, my friend.


----------



## radio208 (Aug 27, 2014)

Our utility (PG&E) still requires high leg on 'C' and red as the color in the test-block area before the meter. Then you roll it to 'B' on the disconnect.


----------

